# Why is this not coming to Uk



## rideswithmoobs (30 Apr 2016)

U.S market ? Belt drive, Ss cyclocross I would be very interested
Anyone know owt about it ?


----------



## steve50 (1 May 2016)

Single speed, belt drive, I guess it would depend upon demand for it.


----------



## DRHysted (1 May 2016)

That does look nice!


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2016)

RXS, from Raleigh USA, 1549.99 US,or 1060.98 GBP.
http://www.raleighusa.com/rxs
http://brandscycle.com/product/raleigh-rxs-singlespeed-218316-1.htm


----------



## rideswithmoobs (1 May 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> RXS, from Raleigh USA, 1549.99 US,or 1060.98 GBP.
> http://www.raleighusa.com/rxs
> http://brandscycle.com/product/raleigh-rxs-singlespeed-218316-1.htm



I emailed them yesterday to see if it can be imported to uk and costs. Would like to read reviews on belt drive. I'm aware of belt driven motorbikes from the likes of BMW and they are solid reliable bikes so would presume no reason why they wouldn't work equally as well on a cycle given the less drive forces etc etc. Be interesting to find out compared to chain driven cycle


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2016)

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/chain-or-belt-drive-which-is-faster-36074/


----------



## rideswithmoobs (1 May 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/chain-or-belt-drive-which-is-faster-36074/



Thank you good sir


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2016)

Quite welcome, seems like quite a fine cycle. A lot of people over here may use it for gravel road riding. Looks like a goer, for sure.


----------



## ChrisEyles (1 May 2016)

I'm not normally a huge fan of the look of modern bikes, but I do rather like that. Looks like it would be a blast for bombing around fire roads on!


----------



## rideswithmoobs (1 May 2016)

I'm really liking it especially as it's Ss. I was expecting a huge price tag but £1k is still cheaper than a condor pista and it's different too. Bet you wouldn't pass many on the trails in the lakes. Do some research on reviews about it tonight


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2016)

I think it's the longer top tube, not a compact frame look that gets me, I always think a properly proportioned bike looks best.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (1 May 2016)

It can also be switched to a geared bike: 

Should you get tired of that one gear, or the fun-loving hooligans in your field, you can always add a derailleur hanger and go back to geared racing. The frame relies on a PF30 eccentric bottom bracket for belt tensioning.

Don't understand why a British company offers a CX range to the uk but a bike like that to the yanks only  C'mon Raleigh bring it back home !!!! 
I would like one of them and enter a few winter crosses on it.


----------



## 3narf (3 May 2016)

There should be more belt drive, singlespeed bikes. They always seem to be fake singlespeeds with hub gears...


----------



## stevevw (7 Jul 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Don't understand why a British company offers a CX range to the uk but a bike like that to the yanks only  C'mon Raleigh bring it back home !!!!
> I would like one of them and enter a few winter crosses on it.



Sadly Raleigh UK are not interested in getting these here I tried back in 2014. They are Raleigh USA built. I did get a very good price £650 I think from a US retailer but the shipping and all the duty put the mockers on that. Raleigh UK showed one at a few shows and when the European Cyclo Cross was in the UK. Not enough interest I guess. You can not even get to talk or email Raleigh UK such a shame that a once great British company is now owned by the Dutch and bikes come from the far east.

I built my own in the end without the belt drive though. Chinese carbon Cyclo Cross frame set, carbon stem, bars and seat post. Hope rear hub and SP dynamo front with Stans Grail rims laced with Sapim D Light spokes. Tubless Shwalbe tyres. TRP Hylux hydraulic discs. Son front and rear lights and a wheel Mfg. eccentric bottom bracket. total cost was about £800 but is a one off, light and exactly (apart from the belt drive) what I wanted.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (8 Jul 2016)

Best bike I have saw all year,no doubts.


Gravity Aided said:


> RXS, from Raleigh USA, 1549.99 US,or 1060.98 GBP.
> http://www.raleighusa.com/rxs
> http://brandscycle.com/product/raleigh-rxs-singlespeed-218316-1.htm



I would pay more for it,I'm that impressed with it.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (8 Jul 2016)

stevevw said:


> Sadly Raleigh UK are not interested in getting these here I tried back in 2014. They are Raleigh USA built. I did get a very good price £650 I think from a US retailer but the shipping and all the duty put the mockers on that. Raleigh UK showed one at a few shows and when the European Cyclo Cross was in the UK. Not enough interest I guess. You can not even get to talk or email Raleigh UK such a shame that a once great British company is now owned by the Dutch and bikes come from the far east.
> 
> I built my own in the end without the belt drive though. Chinese carbon Cyclo Cross frame set, carbon stem, bars and seat post. Hope rear hub and SP dynamo front with Stans Grail rims laced with Sapim D Light spokes. Tubless Shwalbe tyres. TRP Hylux hydraulic discs. Son front and rear lights and a wheel Mfg. eccentric bottom bracket. total cost was about £800 but is a one off, light and exactly (apart from the belt drive) what I wanted.



You have built a pretty nice bike,and all for under a grand.
You get the thumbs up too


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (8 Jul 2016)

@stevevw 
Can you remember the final price of the bike,plus shipping etc etc ?


----------



## stevevw (9 Jul 2016)

Off the top of my head no I can't remember. I will have a look back through all the emails on Monday.


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Jul 2016)

My original Stridas had belt drive, and I am quite prepared to accept that they have improved.

My issue was that if you put too much pressure on the pedals, the belt would slip


----------



## stevevw (9 Jul 2016)

I have a friend at work who has a Focus hub geared bike, he has had no trouble at all with the belt.


----------



## stevevw (11 Jul 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> @stevevw
> Can you remember the final price of the bike,plus shipping etc etc ?




Looked back and had a quote from Joe Bikes of Portland August 2014 of $600 for shipping Bike was around $1000 plus the Duty and VAT so not really viable for me and now that the new RX-S is $1600 and the pound to dollar is not so good I would say build your own.


----------



## stevevw (11 Jul 2016)

This is my version during the build.


----------



## GGJ (11 Jul 2016)

For a paltry £3600 you could have a hand made Shand Stoater Rohloff


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (11 Jul 2016)

stevevw said:


> Looked back and had a quote from Joe Bikes of Portland August 2014 of $600 for shipping Bike was around $1000 plus the Duty and VAT so not really viable for me and now that the new RX-S is $1600 and the pound to dollar is not so good I would say build your own.



Agreed


----------

